
MDN celebrates 10 years of documenting Your Web - Jahak
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/07/23/mdn-celebrates-10-years-of-documenting-your-web/
======
Zikes
MDN always has the most relevant and easy to read documentation for me, but
it's a shame it doesn't get ranked more highly in search engines. Whenever I
forget the syntax for a JS or CSS property, I'll always type it into Google
and append MDN to make sure I get what I want quickly.

~~~
pimlottc
It is a shame. I'm constantly astounded and frustrated at how effective
w3school's SEO is. Their content is not terrible by any means but it's simply
not nearly as comprehensive or authoritative as MDN and others. And because of
the name, quite often they even outrank w3.org when I'm trying to find the
actual specifications themselves!

